# طلب معادلات صناعة وصب الاسفنج



## moatsem (10 يونيو 2009)

اعمل بمجال صناعه الاسفنج ولكن اريد المعادلات الخاصة بعمل الكثافات للعلم بها من ض 14 الي 
ض 40 هارد و سوفت علما ان البوليوم غالبا ما يكون 106 


لكم الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يونيو 2009)

سلام،

اخ معتصم الموضوع مش بالبساطة التي تراها هناك عدة عوامل و متطلبات لاجل عمل معادلة للتصنيع لا تنسى انك تريد المعادلة للتصنيع مباشرة و هذا يجب ان يمر بعدة خطوات تبدأ بالتجربة و الخطأ حتى الوصول الى الماكينة الرئيسية.

اولا يجب ان يكون هناك شخص عنده خبرة كافية ليساعدك بالموضوع و بناء المعادلات لتقليل الخطر من الخسائر المترتبة على التجربة والخطأ .

اغلب الشركات المصنعة للمكائن تزود مكائنها بمجلد تشغيل فيه دليل يرشدك الى كيفية امكانية الصب على الماكينة ولكن دور المختص لا ينسى لانه لكل موقع مصنع ميزة من حيث حرارة المحيط والمواد والضغط الجوي والرطوبة النسبية و نوعية المواد المواد المساعدة الداخلة في العملية و حجم الماكينه وابعادها و و و
والكثير من العوامل المؤثرةوليس مجرد اعطاء معادلات فحسب .

انت ذكرت ان البوليول هو 106 ، !!!!! ماذا يعني الرقم 106 هل هو معامل التصلب ام الرقم الهيدروكسيدي؟ مع اني استبعد انه هذا او ذاك ربما هو رقم ترميزي للماركة التجارية للبوليول .

انصحك باستشارة اناس مختصين بالموضوع في المنطقة التي تملك معملك بها للمساعدة لتفادي الخسائر المالية التي ستترتب على تجارب متكررة خاطئة.

ملاحظة: الاسم الصحيح هو بوليول باللام وليس بوليوم بالميم.


----------



## خيري الشريف (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
مهندس فوم مشكور على نصيحة الاخ معتصم وكلامك لا غبار عليه مع العلم انني اعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## bader.m (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي مصنع اسفنج يدوي واطلب المعادلات الخاصه بصب الاسفنج يحدث عندي فجوات وتكسر بالاسفنج بعد الصب


----------



## shady222 (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------

